# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Stupid question for Rob

## BonnieInVa

Why can't I see pictures when I log on from my tablet?  I know this is a dumb question but I just got the tablet and don't know how to work it yet it seems.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Are you logged in when on there?

----------


## Rob

Bonnie,

Did you log in on the tablet? If you didnt log in, that is the most likely reason you cannot see them. If you still cannot see them, let me know what tablet you have and I can check it out more....

----------

